

ELance merges with oDesk to launch a new platform called 'UpWork' - atmosx
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/05/05/freelance-marketplace-elance-odesk-rebrands-as-upwork-launches-unified-site-for-finding-your-next-gig/

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9492556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9492556)

